# Novak ~ IPO 1



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Novak and I earned our IPO 1 this weekend.. Tracking though tough conditions, he worked hard and scored 90, Obedience we have a couple of "my dog has never done that before". His retrieve work saved him and he earned a score of 77. He had a nice, powerful Protection routine, with nice secondary obedience and earned a score of 95. He took home ~ High Protection, High IPO 1, High HOT, and High in Trial. 

Just a couple of pictures from OB and PR.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice job! Congrats!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Way to go guys!!!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Way to go Novak!!! Knew you could do it! That dog is a machine!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations again Lynn! His work in protection was super nice, very correct in secondary obedience and very powerful! You did a super job in ob, he just had a few nose thumbing moments!

Lee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great job, congratulations!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Grats!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Excellent you two!! Am super proud.. Now you can take a breather for a bit and relax..


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats! Great pics! Well done!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations!!! He looks awesome!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats! From the pictures Novak looks like a beast in protection! Great job!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations, Lynn. Great job.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

wow!! congratulations!!!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks everyone.. it's been a challenging journey to say the least.. but they say it's all about that journey, not necessarily the destination. Lots of hard work and being self-motivated to get out there and find places to train the dog without a club.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Big, BIG congratulations!!!!


----------

